# Metal Look Keo Cleats?



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

How come we don't have light weight long lasting metal Keo cleats? Plastic Look Keos are planned obsolescence. Shimano metal cleats are long lasting.
Isn't the technology available to replicate Keos in a sturdier format?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

rockridge said:


> How come we don't have light weight long lasting metal Keo cleats? Plastic Look Keos are planned obsolescence. Shimano metal cleats are long lasting.
> Isn't the technology available to replicate Keos in a sturdier format?



Requires re-designing the Keo pedals themselves. A metal cleat will destroy a plastic pedal in no time....so at least some of the pedal would need to be (harder) metal.


There's reason why LOOK went to all plastic. Weight. LOOKs (pre-Keo) used to be metal, they switched to plastic to appease the weight-weeny roadies--in order to compete with systems like SpeedPlay on weight. Course the red ARC LOOK cleats didn't last very long either, also being plastic.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's my math:
Pedals = $200
Cleats = $20

Yep...we want the cleats to wear out many times over before the pedals.
Hard tough plastic works really well.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

But shimano metal cleats are spd, not spd-sl. The road pedal cleats are also plastic. Only the mtb cleats are metal, and spd pedals and cleats are not as good as spd-sl for road use. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

